# Best Porsche Forum?



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I've offered to sell my aunt's 2004 Porsche Cayenne S that she's only had for 6 months. She didn't like it because it's just too big (she's over 70 and a sporty gal, but this is just too much for her  ). Don't really know why she bought it, but she's rather impulsive at times. Anyhoo after putting her in a brand new MB CLK cabrio, which she loves, the dealer wanted to low ball her on the trade-in so I told her I would sell it for her. It was a CPO from Rusnak in Pasadena so it has the full original 4yr/50K warranty until May '07 and on top of that another 2yr/100K CPO warranty until 2009. Only 25K on the odo now. Nice car if you're into the big Cayenne thing... it drives like a beast.

I know about rennlist, but are there any other good Porsche forums worth checking out? I had a few newb questions and I thought I would throw a post on a few different classified sections. I know no Porsche forums can compare to Bimmerfest, but what's the closest?! 

TIA!

--J.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

renntech.org 

Smart guys over there. You can also try 6speedonline.com


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Yep Renntech is the best imho...:thumbup:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I will check them out. Check out my ad in the classifieds section here at Bimmerfest too a little later.  

--J.


----------



## CVFnCREW (Jul 15, 2005)

Pelican Parts is by far the largest Porsche online forum. http://www.pelicanparts.com/index.htm 
Also Rennlist is great as well. http://www.rennlist.com/


----------

